
Penguin ditches degree requirement for job applicants - ranko
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/jan/18/penguin-ditches-the-need-for-job-seekers-to-have-university-degrees
======
a3n
I don't know how education is typically paid for in the UK. This would be a
great move in the US, since most of the types of jobs most likely offered by a
Penguin (I'm assuming) aren't going to go far in paying off student loans.

